# Upload GPS data from xmp file to jpg



## Hesperosso (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello - Could you please help to sort out the following issue. I exported my processed files to JPG (500 photos) but accidently didn't tick the box to include GPS metadata. I don't have original raw files anymore but do have xmp file for each JPG file. Is there any easy way to upload gps locations from xmp files into JPG files? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  The first question many are going to ask is why did you delete the original?  I think now you have discovered the benefits of having and using a non destructive image editor.  Unfortunately LR offers no protections from self destructive users.

I'm not sure that any of the following suggestions  will work, but try them in turn to see if there is a solution here:

Name the XMP file and the edited JPG with the same name  but retain their extensions so that the xmp file appears as a sidecar file to the JPEG.  Now Import this JPEG into LR to see if LR picks up the GPS data from the sidecar.  In LR, then use the "Save metadata to file" function to write that GPS data into the header of the JPEG file
Use a tool like EXIF Editor to edit the JPEG header to place the GPS data into the JPEG.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the first option will fail. Lightroom ignores xmp files with jpeg originals.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 12, 2016)

If you can rename the XMP sidecars to match the JPEGs you can use GraphicConverter to import the metadata, including coordinates, into the JPEGs.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't suppose you still have them in a backup catalog somewhere Hesperosso? It may be possible to use LR/Transporter to export to a text file then match up with JPEGs of the same date/time.


----------



## Hesperosso (Sep 12, 2016)

Nope - unfortunately I don't have them in a backup so all I have to work with are those XMP files and JPG  What's GraphicConverter? Is it within LR or separate softwere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 12, 2016)

Hesperosso said:


> Nope - unfortunately I don't have them in a backup so all I have to work with are those XMP files and JPG What's GraphicConverter? Is it within LR or separate softwere?



GraphicConverter is a separate (paid) application. You can get it in the Apple App Store.


----------



## Hesperosso (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks - just got this softwere - need some help though  Can you explain how to do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob211 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's a command; look for the clipboard-like icon, and it's "Copy XMP sidecars into JPEGs...."


----------

